# leopard gecko humidity



## waternut13134 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys! I am new here,and I hope you guys can help me with a problem I have.

Let me first start out by saying I live in Florida,The humidity is always high here even in the winter. I had a leopard gecko for about 3 years but a few days ago she passed away unknowingly. She did well in the enclosure. 

I just got a new baby leo yesterday and she is in the exact same enclosure ( I did sanitize every) but I read that the humidity for these guys should be no higher than 40%. Well the hydrometers have been reading about 60% on the warm side to 50% on the cooler side,so today I went to the store and bough a digital hydrometer and its showing my room to be 59%. I have a small water dish,The cage I have is supposed to let the air circulate into the tank and come out the top which is a metal mesh. I have my fan on high and the water bowl is even moved to the cooler end of the tank. I have though of about everything.

Do you guys have any recommendations of ideas on how to lower the humidity? I know a dehumidifier is an option,but I want to try other things first before spending a good chunk of money on one of those. 

Thank you all guys for your help.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
Its going to be very hard to lower the humidity if the ambient humidity is high. A dehumidifier would only be beneficial if doors and windows are closed.

I do remember reading about securing those silicone bags high up in the vivarium, but I can't remember where I saw it?? Not entirely sure on the safety issues of using them though.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I pm'd the Op and suggested checking info on american sites, as they will surely have way more experience with these kind of things...as british weather is just damp and cold mainly!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> as british weather is just damp and cold mainly!


And humid: victory: Currently ranging from 54% to 100% depending on where you live.


----------



## waternut13134 (Feb 4, 2011)

andy007 said:


> Hi
> Its going to be very hard to lower the humidity if the ambient humidity is high. A dehumidifier would only be beneficial if doors and windows are closed.
> 
> I do remember reading about securing those silicone bags high up in the vivarium, but I can't remember where I saw it?? Not entirely sure on the safety issues of using them though.


I haven not heard of silicon bags,where can I find something like that?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

waternut13134 said:


> I haven not heard of silicon bags,where can I find something like that?


They are the things you find packed in with new shoes and electrical equipment. They absorb moisture to keep the product from getting damp. The problem is, with high humidity areas they wouldn't last very long. Do you have aircon?


----------



## waternut13134 (Feb 4, 2011)

o I see,That never crossed my mind.

I currently dont have the air on,theres currently a cold front I guess you could say where the temp is around 66 degrees. lol I heard that having the air on does help with the humidity,Its just my power bill is already supper high so leaving my air off is really helping my power bill stay lower. lol 

Is there any reptile dehumidifiers that I can purchase?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

waternut13134 said:


> Hi guys! I am new here,and I hope you guys can help me with a problem I have.
> 
> Let me first start out by saying I live in Florida,The humidity is always high here even in the winter. I had a leopard gecko for about 3 years but a few days ago she passed away unknowingly. She did well in the enclosure.
> 
> ...


well being the fact you live in florida with the heat and all ermmm....
its the heat from the room and moisture that seems to bring up the humidity of the viv
buy a dehumidifier for the room and keep the room ventilated with a fan or something????


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Anything with the word reptile on it, is going to cost more:lol2:

We bought a dehumidifier for our rep room for around £50 ($80), so you're bound to get one cheaper as we get ripped off over here:devil:


----------



## waternut13134 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol,Ok ill deff check it out. I checked my local hard ware stores and the cheapest I found them was 150 dollars which is a good chunk of money,but there also a house dehumidifier,I just want a small one that will do a room and not so expensive.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

andy007 said:


> And humid: victory: Currently ranging from 54% to 100% depending on where you live.


about 200% damp and cold here in scotland!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You can get the small room ones on your ebay. There's a few on at the moment and some are quite reasonable.

dehumidifier items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Sporting Goods items on eBay.com!


----------



## waternut13134 (Feb 4, 2011)

that is an amazing idea,I didnt think of that. Thank you so much


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You're welcome :2thumb:

The one we have has a 10litre capacity and works really well in our room.


----------

